# 790 with 419 loader curl issues



## craziejoker (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, new here, but used the site before, very helpful

My dad has an older 790 with a 419 loader that we are having issues with.
The maintainence is done meticulously every year, and I use it to plow(with the bucket) while dad is in florida, and dad uses it to move brush and produce and to occasionally get himself unstuck.

What is going on is the bucket will dump normally, it lifts and drops normally, but curling the bucket back, it goes halfway and it acts like it hit the stop: motor bogs down and pump whines. Also, when the control stick is moved to the right and held, like to dump, the bucket cycles all the way to the lower stop, but then curls right back up without moving the stick!

The snow was extremely heavy this year, and dad is shall we say difficult on equipment, but it is driving me nuts till I figure it out. He has the money to pay dealer to fix, but i feel every time he goes there he gets taken advantage of(he is 75). Plus, I can fix it. I just need pointed in the right direction

Is it in the valve assy the stick is attached to? I hope it is just a blown o-ring that I can change and have him back to work.

Sorry so long, thank you for all your help
Jason


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Call your JD dealer and ask to speak with a mechanic. They often give good pointers over the phone. Sounds like the valve to me. Do you have it blocked for regen?


----------



## craziejoker (Apr 12, 2011)

Talked to a few mechanics today, and after that ordered the seal kit for valve. 
Wont be in till Friday, so I should have him back rolling by Monday.

What is "blocked for regen"? I dont know what that is so I am curious


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Look down through the lever opening, and you'll see a plate with a single cap screw. It's a two position block that allows the loader rams to have no pressure for "quick dumps" or you can go regen where it will only dump as fast as the rams will push out based on the hydraulic pump itself.


----------

